# Sunken Log



## reprosser (May 19, 2010)

A friend of mine lives on a river nearby. He is cleaning up an area of h is property and came upon a submerged log (he thinks it is cypress). He offered it to me for milling, but will throw it on the scrap pile if I don't pick it up. He says it is 24" diameter and about 20 ft long. 
I plan to get it.:thumbsup:

My question is - what is the best thing to do with this type of log? I have seen the show on TV where guys harvest submerged logs and sell for big $. I don't know how to tell if this is one of the old growth logs that might be valuable - or how it might best be milled.

I hope to get by his place and see the log this weekend.

Maybe someone has been thru this before and can offer suggestions?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Sounds like it might be sinker cypress but I'm no expert. I will follow this thread to see how it goes.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I suggest you mill it all to 9/4, call me and for half of it I'll tell ya what I THINK it is :smile: lol

I can give you my saw mill guys phone number... He pulls up and cuts all sorts of dead heads...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Keep it wet until you are ready to mill it is best, leave it in the water/put it under sprinklers. Letting it dry out, in the log, is not good.

''Old growth'' will have very tight rings (I have cypress with over 50 per inch)

And pressure wash the heck out of it before milling, I'm sure there is sand embedded in the outer part of the log= dull blades real fast.


.


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

Just because it was submerged doesn't mean it's anything special. 
At 24" diameter, I wouldn't get too excited.

Pressure wash it and saw it asap if not sooner.


----------



## reprosser (May 19, 2010)

Picked up the log this weekend. 30 ft long, so I got 3 sections. Very heavy.

Sorry for the blurry photo









Not old growth - maybe 13 rings per inch. I thought it might be pine, since it had a light turpentine smell when I cut it.

Looking for a pressure washer now so I can start milling.


----------



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

Nothing wrong with that tree.
Doesn't look like anything exotic, but it might give you some decent stock material to use for furniture.
Never know what you'll find, and sometimes the best gems are chance found just like that log you picked up.


----------



## reprosser (May 19, 2010)

Finally got to mill the first cypress log (1 of 3)











Got seven 4/4 boards at 10" wide and 9 ft long from this one.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:

It does look like Pine or Fir. :smile:


----------

